# Tire Question



## boosted475 (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay at the risk of sounding stupid, I ask this question.
I recently heard that tires actually have an expiration date?
That after X-amount of years even if the tread is good, the rubber is bad?
Can anyone clarify this for me please?

Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is a date code on your tires. Read this sticky:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/identifying-tires-production-date-speed-rating-load-range-16781/


----------



## boosted475 (Jul 10, 2009)

cool thanks


----------

